# Something" BIG in the Sky - Appears to slowly MOVE below the Sun



## The Purge (Dec 7, 2019)

Quite unusual triangular craft?...What do you think?


----------



## skye (Dec 7, 2019)

I don't know what it is

I just want it to drain the swamp!


----------



## Crepitus (Dec 7, 2019)

skye said:


> I don't know what it is
> 
> I just want it to drain the swamp!


It'll probably need to flush 10-15 times to get tRump's wide ass to go down.


----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 7, 2019)

The Purge said:


> Quite unusual triangular craft?...What do you think?



I think its a cloud


----------



## fncceo (Dec 7, 2019)

It seems the Air Force found something in our airspace...


----------



## The Purge (Dec 7, 2019)

skye said:


> I don't know what it is
> 
> I just want it to drain the swamp!


Perhaps it is ET....I understand that a visit from them may be good for this country as they eat liberals and piss gasoline!


----------



## toobfreak (Dec 7, 2019)

The Purge said:


> Quite unusual triangular craft?...What do you think?



To be honest, I have more than a passing familiarity with optics, light, telescopes and such, and this appears as nothing more than a mote of dust caught between the elements of the lens or maybe a dark feature in the clouds.  Had there been an actual object there, of the size suggested, it would not have been obscured by the sun in other locations and would have been noticed and reported by hundreds if not thousands of other people.

Here are a few pictures I took years ago of a similar shaped triangular weather balloon through a telescope.


----------



## Crixus (Dec 11, 2019)

The Purge said:


> Quite unusual triangular craft?...What do you think?




That's where the deamons of yorg will enter our dimension to invade and kill us all.


----------



## luchitociencia (Dec 16, 2019)

Another fake.

The new style is to have two or more views of the same fake phenomenon in order to make it "more credible".

Deceiver scientists did exactly the same with their fake black hole picture... using different points of observation to make it "more credible". Lol.


----------



## Oddball (Dec 16, 2019)

fncceo said:


> It seems the Air Force found something in our airspace...


F-104 Starfighter....Super sexy!


----------

